

Halt and Catch Fire's COMDEX '83: Cheesy, But No More Than Real Thing - theodpHN
http://slashdot.org/submission/3743287/halt-and-catch-fires-comdex-83-cheesy-but-no-more-than-real-thing

======
digita88
Gotta love 80s nostalgia

